# Lesser Known Favorite Preachers?



## TaylorOtwell (Mar 19, 2008)

Hello all,

We have probably all heard of John Piper, Joel Beeke, John MacArthur, RC Sproul, etc. 

However, who are some of your favorite preachers that are not so well known? Please try and post ministers whose sermons can be downloaded online freely!

I noticed PB member Fred Greco (Christ Church (PCA) - Katy, TX) has his sermons freely available online at: Christ Church PCA » Sermons


----------



## Barnpreacher (Mar 19, 2008)

TaylorOtwell said:


> Hello all,
> 
> We have probably all heard of John Piper, Joel Beeke, John MacArthur, RC Sproul, etc.
> 
> ...



Taylor,

The Free Presbyterian Church has some outstanding preachers. I'm not saying I agree with them on every issue, but when it comes to the gospel these guys are top notch.

Dr. Alan Cairns
John Greer
Dr. Mark Allison
Reggie Kimbro
John Wagner

They can be found at SermonAudio.com.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Mar 19, 2008)

Michael Phillips has some great stuff on Sermon Audio.


----------



## greenbaggins (Mar 19, 2008)

I vote for my brother-in-law Matthew Judd, graduate of Mid-America Reformed Seminary.


----------



## BJClark (Mar 19, 2008)

What about the pastors who post here; have any sermons online?


----------



## Grymir (Mar 19, 2008)

I like Dr. Alan Cairns.

He has a great theological dictionary that is totally reformed in perspective.

When I rant, I'm my own favorite lesser known preacher.



There's alot on SermonAudio.com that I enjoy that I've never heard of before.


----------



## Blueridge Believer (Mar 19, 2008)

Arturo Azurdia III. He has some great stuff.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Mar 19, 2008)

Rev. Dr. Dennis Prutow, RPCNA also on Sermon Audio.com


----------



## greenbaggins (Mar 19, 2008)

BJClark said:


> What about the pastors who post here; have any sermons online?



I post sermons on sermonaudio. Just search my name. Of course, you'd be better off with almost anyone else on that site than me.


----------



## Seb (Mar 19, 2008)

Blueridge Baptist said:


> Arturo Azurdia III. He has some great stuff.



 

I currently listening to his sermons on Revelation as suggested somewhere else on the PB...He's very good! 

Arturo Azurdia III


----------



## TaylorOtwell (Mar 19, 2008)

joshua said:


> From the PB (that I can remember off the cuff):
> 
> Bruce Buchanan
> Steve Bradley
> Andy Webb



Where can their sermons be found?


----------



## Poimen (Mar 19, 2008)

We have just begun to put our sermons online: 

Grace Reformed Church


----------



## Poimen (Mar 19, 2008)

greenbaggins said:


> BJClark said:
> 
> 
> > What about the pastors who post here; have any sermons online?
> ...



I feel for you and about the same for myself. But the Word of God is powerful!


----------



## greenbaggins (Mar 19, 2008)

Josh, you can nix my last comment.


----------



## py3ak (Mar 19, 2008)

I never realized so many people practiced the ancient art of _peaching_. It is good that this skill will not be lost.

[Well, now that someone has fixed the thread title my comment is irrelevant and unamusing. It was good while it lasted, though.]


----------



## Poimen (Mar 19, 2008)

py3ak said:


> I never realized so many people practiced the ancient art of _peaching_. It is good that this skill will not be lost.


----------



## ServantofGod (Mar 19, 2008)

Stafford Carson. He spoke at our church once. This is his church's site, but I couldn't find any audio.First Presbyterian Church Portadown


----------



## greenbaggins (Mar 19, 2008)

ServantofGod said:


> Stafford Carson. He spoke at our church once. This is his church's site, but I couldn't find any audio.First Presbyterian Church Portadown



I had the great privilege of hearing him speak at Westminster when he was dean of students there. I also heard him at Tenth on several occasions. One of the very best preachers in the world.


----------



## py3ak (Mar 19, 2008)

Mark Gladwell's sermons can be found on SermonAudio, and I've always found his sermons very refreshing, and his manner very enjoyable.


----------



## ServantofGod (Mar 19, 2008)

ServantofGod said:


> Stafford Carson. He spoke at our church once. This is his church's site, but I couldn't find any audio.First Presbyterian Church Portadown



Correction: He spoke at our church several times, while we were searching for a pastor for two years. Looking for a pastor for all that time gave us the privelidge to hear many a good(and bad) preachers. A few more favorites that are unknown to others:

Jeb Bland
Arleigh Hegarty
Dennis Bryce


----------



## Barnpreacher (Mar 19, 2008)

py3ak said:


> Mark Gladwell's sermons can be found on SermonAudio, and I've always found his sermons very refreshing, and his manner very enjoyable.


----------



## Barnpreacher (Mar 19, 2008)

I've always enjoyed listening to Andrew Quigley. He can be found at SermonAudio.


----------



## KMK (Mar 19, 2008)

John Weaver
Joseph Morecraft III

Be careful though...they are both theonomists.


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Mar 19, 2008)

KMK said:


> John Weaver







> Joseph Morecraft III


----------



## Craig (Mar 19, 2008)

Pastor David Bayly of Christ the Word, PCA

Pastor Tim Bayly of Church of the Good Shepherd


----------



## jaybird0827 (Mar 19, 2008)

Timothy J Worrell, pastor, Presbyterian Reformed Church of Charlotte, NC.

On Sermon Audio.


----------



## onemaster (Mar 19, 2008)

How about Rev. Andrew Quigley of the RP Church of Airdrie, Scotland? He's on sermon audio.


----------



## ChristopherPaul (Mar 19, 2008)

Rev. Robert McCurley of Greenville Presbyterian Church 

Rev. Anthony Dallison of Westminster Presbyterian of the Piedmont

Dr. C. Matthew McMahon of Christ Presbyterian Church

Dr. Ken Smith of Princeton Presbyterian Church


----------



## Ravens (Mar 19, 2008)

I'm always hesitant to post in threads like this because I feel like I'm endorsing itching ear syndrome and treating pastors like horses. That being said, those of us who have 6 or 7 hours to listen to our ipods at work benefit from these sermons, so here's a couple that have really blessed me:

Rev. David Silversides
Rev. Bob Vincent
Rev. John Greer
Rev. Ian Brown

All of these can be found on sermonaudio.

But really sermonaudio has a wealth of blessed preachers, and I've been fortunate to learn from them while I do my job. Edward Donnelly, William Shishko, Steven Dilday, Joe Morecraft III, David Murray, etc.


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Mar 19, 2008)

Rev. Jeff Black

Rev. Henry Johnson


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Mar 19, 2008)

Steven Dilday
Jerry Crick
David Silversides
Steve Bradley
Kent Butterfield
Ian Wise
William (Bill) Marshall


----------



## ChristopherPaul (Mar 19, 2008)

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> Steven Dilday



Has anyone ever told you that you and your pastor look alike?


----------



## ADKing (Mar 19, 2008)

ChristopherPaul;373635[URL="http://www.sermonaudio.com/source_detail.asp?sourceid=wpcpiedmontnc" said:


> Rev. Anthony Dallison[/URL] of Westminster Presbyterian of the Piedmont


----------



## danmpem (Mar 19, 2008)

ADKing said:


> ChristopherPaul;373635[URL="http://www.sermonaudio.com/source_detail.asp?sourceid=wpcpiedmontnc" said:
> 
> 
> > Rev. Anthony Dallison[/URL] of Westminster Presbyterian of the Piedmont



While most have heard of him, I still feel compelled to mention Steve Lawson. He's my absolute favorite.


----------



## Theoretical (Mar 19, 2008)

PB's own Rev. Todd Ruddell - Link and Church Link - both for the sermons and the scripture readings. 

I've really been blessed when I've been able to make it out to the afternoon service over in Wylie


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Mar 19, 2008)

ChristopherPaul said:


> VirginiaHuguenot said:
> 
> 
> > Steven Dilday
> ...


----------



## Pergamum (Mar 19, 2008)

Holmes Moore from my sending church and also Jim Gables.


----------



## Pilgrim (Mar 19, 2008)

Pergamum said:


> Holmes Moore from my sending church and also Jim Gables.



I have heard brother. Moore a couple of times at a Bible camp I used to attend and agree wholeheartedly.


----------



## Iconoclast (Mar 19, 2008)

W.R.Downing S.G.B.C.S.V. also sermonaudio

Paul Dowling sermon audio

A,N.Martin " "

Sinclair Ferguson


Kit Culver " "

Hi Taylor, here are a couple that you might also enjoy. I would say that 85% of the sermons on sermonaudio are solid. There are a small handful on there that attempt to oppose the doctrines of grace,and a couple of men who confuse screaming for preaching.
Over all there is much good instruction to be enjoyed.


----------



## JonathanHunt (Mar 19, 2008)

py3ak said:


> Mark Gladwell's sermons can be found on SermonAudio, and I've always found his sermons very refreshing, and his manner very enjoyable.




The former pastor of our church. My sermons are on sermonaudio as well.


----------



## JM (Mar 19, 2008)

My Pastor, Rick Dressler. Right now he's preaching verse by verse through Revelation.


----------



## holyfool33 (Mar 19, 2008)

Paul Washer he once delivered a sermon at a Southern Baptist youth gathering that got him banned because it was so strident and harsh in calling people to repentance.


----------



## The Swan (Mar 19, 2008)

David Silversides (Loughbrickland Reformed Presbyterian Church)

Carl Robbins (Woodruff Road Presbyterian Church)

John Carrick (SermonAudio.com - John Carrick)

... and about a dozen others that come to mind ...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JonathanHunt (Mar 20, 2008)

The Swan said:


> John Carrick (SermonAudio.com - John Carrick)
> 
> ..



ANOTHER former pastor of my church lol


----------



## Jon Peters (Mar 20, 2008)

Bill Shishko from Franklin Square OPC in NY.


----------



## danmpem (Mar 20, 2008)

holyfool33 said:


> Paul Washer he once delivered a sermon at a Southern Baptist youth gathering that got him banned because it was so strident and harsh in calling people to repentance.



Do you have that recording? I'd be very interested in hearing someone actually calling youth to repent.


----------



## TaylorOtwell (Mar 20, 2008)

danmpem said:


> holyfool33 said:
> 
> 
> > Paul Washer he once delivered a sermon at a Southern Baptist youth gathering that got him banned because it was so strident and harsh in calling people to repentance.
> ...



You can listen to it here: 
SermonAudio.com - Shocking Youth Message Stuns..

Just for clarification though, the part about never being asked back is possibly false. I heard an interview with him once where he seemed to give indication that the title was not true (Obviously, he didn't give it that title). Nevertheless, the sermon is very convicting and challenging. I would recommend listening to any of his sermons. His website is: Home | HeartCry Missionary Society

He is truly concerned about the well-being of souls. I have a brother in Christ who was at a church when Paul Washer was preaching, and he said brother Paul stayed until midnight counseling people.


----------



## cwjudyjr (Mar 20, 2008)

TaylorOtwell said:


> Hello all,
> 
> We have probably all heard of John Piper, Joel Beeke, John MacArthur, RC Sproul, etc.
> 
> ...




I nominate my pastor, Chris Mucci of the Eastern Shore Reformed Presbyterian Church (PCA) in Centreville, MD.

We have just started a website with the availablility for downlaods and option to listen online. Look under the Media link. Eastern Shore Reformed Presbyterian Church of Maryland

God Bless,

Conrad


----------



## S. Spence (Mar 20, 2008)

greenbaggins said:


> ServantofGod said:
> 
> 
> > Stafford Carson. He spoke at our church once. This is his church's site, but I couldn't find any audio.First Presbyterian Church Portadown
> ...



That's good to know as I've never heard Stafford Carson preach before - I might nip down to Portadown to hear him some day. Unfortunately the media are giving him a hard time over here in N. Ireland.

My list would include people already mentioned:
John Greer
David Silversides
Ted Donnelly
All of the above can be found on sermonaudio.

I really like Stuart Olyott, he's really well known in Reformed circles here in the UK but I don't know if he's that well known in America.


----------



## S. Spence (Mar 20, 2008)

holyfool33 said:


> Paul Washer he once delivered a sermon at a Southern Baptist youth gathering that got him banned because it was so strident and harsh in calling people to repentance.



I watched that sermon - I wondered how the people there were going to react.


----------



## ReformedDave (Mar 20, 2008)

My pastor- Roger Wagner

SermonAudio.com - Search Results


----------



## py3ak (Mar 20, 2008)

How many former pastors do you have Jonathan? And how many of them are great preachers?


----------



## 21st Century Calvinist (Mar 20, 2008)

Here are some Scottish preachers that I am edified by hearing.

Dr Iain D Campbell, Back Free Church, Isle of Lewis [(Back Free Church - Homepage)[/URL]
-particularly the 6 part series on Ps. 23

Rev Kenneth Stewart, Dowanvale Free Church, Glasgow
(http://www.dowanvale.org)
-I used to be a member of this church

Rev Alex MacDonald, Buccleuch & Greyfriars Free Church, Edinburgh
(http://www.buccleuchfreechurch.co.uk)

Rev David Strain, London City Presbyterian Church, London
(http://www.londonfreechurch.org.uk)


----------



## Presbyterian Deacon (Mar 20, 2008)

My pastor: Dr. Brad D. Evans
Presbyterian Church of Coventry


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Mar 20, 2008)

http://www.puritanboard.com/f23/best-modern-preachers-2283/
http://www.puritanboard.com/f23/pb-preacher-s-sermons-10995/


----------



## JonathanHunt (Mar 20, 2008)

py3ak said:


> How many former pastors do you have Jonathan? And how many of them are great preachers?



I think that Mark Gladwell and John Carrick are the only living former pastors of my current church. They never actually pastored ME, though. I do have another former pastor from when I was in London that I would recommend, Dr Peter Masters. His messages are at Metropolitan Tabernacle - 'Spurgeon's Tabernacle'

J


----------

